# The Princess and the Frog



## Chee (Oct 31, 2007)

I used the search, but no other threads about this came up.

So, anyone else hyped up for Disney's new animated movie that's to be released in 2009? 

It's going to be traditionally hand drawn with cell coloring and it's all Disney. No Pixar.


----------



## Dio Brando (Nov 1, 2007)

This is the one with the black chick?


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2007)

Dio Brando said:


> This is the one with the black chick?



Yea. It's supposed to be in 1920's New Orleans.


----------



## Love Mitarashi Anko (Nov 3, 2007)

Really don't like that they are only doing computer animated movies now =/..


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2007)

I heard they were finally going to make a black disney princess movie. But honestly, Disney, unless its Pixar, is no longer anything special for me.


----------



## Chee (Nov 3, 2007)

Really? Pixar ruined Disney to me, I'm glad their going back to their roots. ^_^


----------



## Sunuvmann (Nov 3, 2007)

Chee said:


> Really? Pixar ruined Disney to me, I'm glad their going back to their roots. ^_^


Well honestly the only Disney movies I really liked when I was a kid was Lion King and Tarzan.

But I totally fangasmed over Toy Story.

I liked when they continued it with Incredibles, etc. But honestly, between Pixar and Dreamworks they've done the 3D thing to death with all those shitty movies...like Open Season >_<

I didn't like when they started making Disney all politically correct though with the different ethnic movies... though 90% the stuff before was German grimm's fairy tales.


----------



## Chee (Jul 30, 2008)

Finally!

This


----------



## Koi (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm excited for this.    I like CG 3-D animation, that's fine, but I've been missing traditional animation lately.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Jul 31, 2008)

It's about time Disney did their 2d stuff again. 
That trailer looked awesome.

She's adorable.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Jul 31, 2008)

traditional animation??

Dear God, finally


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 31, 2008)

i thought that was lost


but i'm to old for this movie..the only way i'll watch it is if i make my little bro come with me


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Luckyday (Aug 3, 2008)

I have really bad feeling for this movie.




_On the sidenote. _
Thank God! I actually use this site on my computer at last!


----------



## Chee (Aug 3, 2008)

Why do you have a bad feeling?


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Haven't watched the trailer yet, but I love the 1920's. So I'm interested already.


----------



## Adonis (Aug 3, 2008)

Exactly what I think every time I hear the words 'Disney' and 'black' used in the same sentence. That or the crows from Dumbo...



At least the black princess doesn't look like something out of a minstrel show.


----------



## Luckyday (Aug 3, 2008)

Chee said:


> Why do you have a bad feeling?




Let's just say having a black character in a disney movie is like....useing a time bomb. If you don't know how use one properly without submiting to overuse stereotypes/cliche it will metaphorically explode in your face.

Do you remember *"The Proud Family"? *


----------



## Adonis (Aug 3, 2008)

Voodoo priestess as the fairy godmother.
Trumpet-playing alligator.
A prince who, apparently, looks like Cary Grant.  

It's fortunate to see Disney isn't falling into the pitfalls that will get them condemned by oversensitive critics within the black community.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 3, 2008)

Adonis said:


> Exactly what I think every time I hear the words 'Disney' and 'black' used in the same sentence. That or the crows from Dumbo...



You just reminded me of this.


----------



## Absurd (Aug 4, 2008)

It's so refreshing to see some 2D works for once.  I just wish they'd do something as epic and as full of win as Lion King though   I'm so sick of all this low humor, smart-mouthed, street-smart talking CG animals crap that Disney has been spewing out after falsely thinking Toy Story was a success because of the new effects rather than plot and quality.  Though I'm afraid that Disney may try too hard to make this new movie with as little racial undertones as possible that they end up getting the opposite of the desired results :|  

And your sig is... distracting, Chee


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 5, 2008)

Its nice to see them finally return to traditional animation. I was begining to get upset. This looks fresh and nice too, the animation is beautiful from what I have seen and I am glad they've actually added a new Princess to the roster (new plots for Kingdom Hearts anyone?).

But I am kind of curious to see if the black princess thing will become kind of a gimmick, not that it would matter because I think people will go see it. And Disney hasn't had something this substantial in a while. I mean the last Princess they added was Mulan? Right? I think they will have another hit on their hands for sure. 

I remember showing Auraya this and how giddy she got...really cute.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Aug 5, 2008)

Luckyday said:


> Let's just say having a black character in a disney movie is like....useing a time bomb. If you don't know how use one properly without submiting to overuse stereotypes/cliche it will metaphorically explode in your face.
> 
> Do you remember *"The Proud Family"? *




The Proud Family was stereotypical on purpose. I think they did a good job on it.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome Disney is making 2D movies again


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

Dodeedoodaadee. Full trailer.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 11, 2009)

If there's no "big-lipped alligator moment," I'll be dissapointed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 11, 2009)

It looks like a typical Disney princess just color-swapped. :amazed


----------



## Chee (May 11, 2009)

SHE LOOKS PURDEY AND THE PRINCE IS HAWT.

I'm watching it. :ho


----------



## mystictrunks (May 11, 2009)

I expect pure coonery in this movie. Disney is dangerously out of touch when it come to minorities.


----------



## Munak (May 12, 2009)

She pouts her lips with impunity. pek


----------



## Kuya (May 12, 2009)

I'm watching this high


----------



## Kameil (May 12, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I expect pure coonery in this movie. Disney is dangerously out of touch when it come to minorities.



 Oh so true.


----------



## Koi (May 13, 2009)

The villain DOES look like a Voodoo Cab Calloway!  I'm watching it.


----------



## Lilykt7 (May 13, 2009)

the prince is hawt and the animation looks gorgeous. Im watching it.


----------



## dragonbattousai (May 14, 2009)

This brought a tear to my eye.  As soon as I learned Chicken Little was going to be Disney's step forward with their animated movies, I announced the company dead.  Now that we are back to hand drawing the characters to show the real talents of the animators, I applauded and might actually go back to majoring in animation like I was intending.


----------



## Ema Skye (May 17, 2009)

I just saw the new trailer, and now I'm really looking forward to seeing it. Hopefully this movie will be as good as their classics but I have my doubts.

I'm liking the prince so far


----------



## Chee (May 17, 2009)

It's by the same guy who did Aladdin I think.


----------



## ctizz36 (May 18, 2009)

That is true both Ron Clements and John Musker are directing and writing this movie


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2009)

Then it should be decent. I'm hoping it will be as great as the Disney movies in the 90s. BRING BACK TRADITIONAL!!! WHOOO! <3


----------



## mystictrunks (May 18, 2009)

The guys who did Aladdin made some corny Disney movies though.


----------



## Chee (May 18, 2009)

I like his movies, Treasure Planet is my fave.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

*Disney's "The Princess and the Frog"*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h6DmEgtibOg[/YOUTUBE]​
As I'm sure many of you know, this movie sparked a lot of controversy due to the princesses being Black.  As a Black person myself, I have no problems with this movie, and I think it looks like it will be good.  Disney is going with traditional style here.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2009)

I expect BET levels of coonery as a black person myself. Disney doesn't have a good track record when it comes to not offending minority groups .


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Classical Disney animation I am without words 


edit: and then Mystictrunks comes along and sullies my mood with harsh reality........bastard


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

Bah, what's up with the duplicate threads today?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

That is true.  I've heard some people call it racist because they are making the black princess a frog.  But I willing to give it a chance, rather than judging it before it even comes out.

Of course, 

..............


----------



## Castiel (Jun 8, 2009)

after watching the trailer, I was certain the controversy wouldn't be over the fact that the characters are black, but more because the main villain seems to be a voodoo witch doctor.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jun 8, 2009)

T-T-TRADITIONAL ANIMATION!!!?


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> T-T-TRADITIONAL ANIMATION!!!?



I kno rite.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 8, 2009)

Seto Kaiba said:


> T-T-TRADITIONAL ANIMATION!!!?



reminds you of the good ol days don't it?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Arguably Disney's closest attempt to reach classic levels.

But will it succeed? (well, for today's standards)


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

I dunno, its directed by one of the guys who did some 90s classics.


----------



## Dave (Jun 8, 2009)

43.5 mil opening weekend


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 8, 2009)

FINALLY! a 'real' disney film. 

there hasn't been one for a years right? too much high school musical nonsense etc.

1. traditional animation (not 3d)
2. classic fairy tail story
3. good musical scenes
4. good comedy scenes
5. talking animals
6. MAGIC
7. black people ?!?!?

disney is back.

i was worried we wouldn't be seing disney films like this anymore. they are what we grew up with. not like the current youth with high school musical and jonas brothers etc.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

Chee said:


> Bah, what's up with the duplicate threads today?



Where exactly is the other thread on this movie?



Kilowog said:


> after watching the trailer, I was certain the controversy wouldn't be over the fact that the characters are black, but more because the main villain seems to be a voodoo witch doctor.



Actually, to be honest, that is one of the things that interest me.  But then, ever since I was a child I've had a strange fascination with magic, especially voodoo because of its darker elements. 



Comic Book Guy said:


> Arguably Disney's closest attempt to reach classic levels.
> 
> But will it succeed? (well, for today's standards)



I hope so, but it's hard to say with people more used to the 3D animation these days.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

Wel, it's not the early 90s anymore.

We're in the 00s, where everything is so fucking cutting edge and high-tech.


----------



## Chlorine (Jun 8, 2009)

How the fuck is this racist? If I were black, I'd be happy there's a black princess.

That whole Princess and the Frog thing where the princess turns into a frog joke is way overused btw


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

> Wel, it's not the early 90s anymore.
> 
> We're in the 00s, where everything is so fucking cutting edge and high-tech.


Thing is, I think the so called high tec detracts from the movies quality.

Lion King, Hercules and Alladin they didn't have the same tec back then yet those movies imho shits on anything done by disney in recent times.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm really excited for this one. The style looks amazing.



Narcissus said:


> Where exactly is the other thread on this movie?



Original Fan Art By e-Nat

Page four.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 8, 2009)

Recca said:


> Thing is, I think the so called high tec detracts from the movies quality.
> 
> Lion King, Hercules and Alladin they didn't have the same tec back then yet those movies imho shits on anything done by disney in recent times.



Animation studios are always using new technology, even with traditional animation.

Disney's three all 3D films were pretty good, and honestly were better than a lot of the stuff Disney's done.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

Chlorine said:


> How the fuck is this racist? If I were black, I'd be happy there's a black princess.
> 
> That whole Princess and the Frog thing where the princess turns into a frog joke is way overused btw



Well, I don't think it's racist at all.  But sometimes, people just look for things to attack...




Chee said:


> I'm really excited for this one. The style looks amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



2007?  Jumping the gun a bit, weren't you, Chee?  Well, the Search function on this site sucks anyway.


----------



## Chee (Jun 8, 2009)

lol, yea. I heard about a new traditional Disney flick and I had to post it.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't blame you, though.  This movie does have me excited.  I just hope it does well.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 8, 2009)

I also hope it does well because of the long term repercussions that the traditional animation fans have to endure if it doesn't.


----------



## Amaretti (Jun 8, 2009)

Congratulations on Disney finally creating a black princess... and then turning her into a green frog for most of the flic anyway.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 8, 2009)

Amaretti said:


> Congratulations on Disney finally creating a black princess... and then turning her into a green frog for most of the flic anyway.



This is actually one of the things I've heard people complaining about and calling racist.


----------



## BlackBeret (Jun 9, 2009)

Mulan-Chinese
Brother Bear-Native American
Emperor's New Groove-South America
The Frog Princess-African American

Just going through the races.  Kinda reminds me of the old power rangers.  Did I miss anything?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

Aladdin - Arabian
Pocahontas - Indian


----------



## Muk (Jun 9, 2009)

wow traditional animation from disney? awesome

let's see how the story holds up


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jun 9, 2009)

As said in this thread already, there's been such Disney princesses as Mulan, Pocohantas, and Jasmin (and including some others). So why is it a big deal if Disney is making one with an African-American? Sure it's been a long time coming, but it shouldn't be "controversial". And I'm sure the whole frog thing will be better explained and shown in the movie.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

^ Because Americans like making fusses about things directly related to them. They don't consider Chinese, Arabian and Native American as directly related to their lives.

You can be as racially insensitive in America as you want, just not to black people.

Anyway, the film looks pretty good actually. Hopefully people will ignore the fact that she'd black and just enjoy the fact that it looks like a fun film.


----------



## The Darkstar (Jun 9, 2009)

even though i'm 22. i would still see this. looks awesome, different from the original story. and yay black people 

only fault i don't like is the prince looks like he is hispanic, not black >


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

The prince looks so hawt.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2009)

Catterix said:


> ^ Because Americans like making fusses about things directly related to them. They don't consider Chinese, Arabian and Native American as directly related to their lives.
> 
> You can be as racially insensitive in America as you want, just not to black people.



Problem is those groups got upset about details in the films featuring ethnic princesses.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I expect BET levels of coonery as a black person myself. Disney doesn't have a good track record when it comes to not offending minority groups .


Indeed.
Hard as it is to admit, Disney's been racist for a while. Ol Papi Walt was a bigot after all. And if you think people got pissed over Lion King, oh boy, this is gonna be fun


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

> And if you think people got pissed over Lion King



....what? That was about _animals_? How are people getting racist themes from Lion King?

Yea, and too bad the majority of their racist material was around Walt Disney's era. He's dead, civil rights movement happened, and this film isn't going to be racist. It's freakin' absurd.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> ....what? That was about _animals_? How are people getting racist themes from Lion King?
> 
> Yea, and too bad the majority of their racist material was around Walt Disney's era. He's dead, civil rights movement happened, and this film isn't going to be racist. It's freakin' absurd.



Rafiki, some of Alladin's cast, Sebastian, the portrayal of Native Americans, etc. All post-Walt.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems odd to place lions, elephents and hyenas in _North America_, doesn't it? Of course its going to take place in Africa, doesn't make it racist.



> Rafiki, some of Alladin's cast, Sebastian, the portrayal of Native Americans, etc. All post-Walt.



Yea, and I don't find any racist things in those films. Sterotyped (even that I'm questionable, they are just portraying that culture) things yes, but that's not the same thing as racist.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Seems odd to place lions, elephents and hyenas in _North America_, doesn't it? Of course its going to take place in Africa, doesn't make it racist.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, and I don't find any racist things in those films. Sterotyped (even that I'm questionable, they are just portraying that culture) things yes, but that's not the same thing as racist.



Sounds to me like your just watching with rose colored glasses.

EDIT: And my arguement wasn't that it's racist because it takes place in Africa, but that it's racist because it takes place in Africa and the obvious portryal of some of the animals.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

People have found racist themes in animals before.  In fact, check the link I posted back on pg. 1 of this thread, post #5 for an example.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm just watching the movie, I'm not trying to pick apart every little thing and proclaim that Rafiki is a racist symbol.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm just watching the movie, I'm not trying to pick apart every little thing and proclaim that Rafiki is a racist symbol.



You don't have to "pick apart" what's blatant. And you may be right about it being more stereotypical than racists, but really, is that any better?


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> You don't have to "pick apart" what's blatant. And you may be right about it being more stereotypical than racists, but really, is that any better?



I'd have to rewatch some of those films since I haven't seen them in years. But really, I don't see the problem. Especially with Pocohontas being mentioned earlier when its the majority of white people who are the enemy.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'd have to rewatch some of those films since I haven't seen them in years. But really, I don't see the problem. Especially with Pocohontas being mentioned earlier when its the majority of white people who are the enemy.



Pocohontas is one that I don't really see it in.....but I've only seen it once years ago. I also can't comment on New Groove cuz I never bothered watching it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

> You don't have to "pick apart" what's blatant.



I don't know what's blatant though, nothing about post-Walt movies strikes me as blatant racism.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 9, 2009)

^how about the crows in dumbo


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^how about the crows in dumbo



That's Walt era.


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

~Gesy~ said:


> ^how about the crows in dumbo



Fuck the crows, look at the railroad workers.

But to be fair, wasn't Walt around during that time?


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'm just watching the movie, I'm not trying to pick apart every little thing and proclaim that Rafiki is a racist symbol.



So a caricature of blacks from the Caribbean who's scared of the boss, sings all day, and bumbles around like a fool isn't the least bit offensive.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So a caricature of blacks from the Caribbean who's scared of the boss, sings all day, and bumbles around like a fool isn't the least bit offensive.



Wait, which movie are you talking about?


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Wait, which movie are you talking about?



Little Mermaid


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

Speaking of The Little Mermaid, there is a singing black fish with large red lips in Under the Sea.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Little Mermaid



Interperate the film however you want. =\


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Jun 9, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Speaking of The Little Mermaid, there is a singing black fish with large red lips in Under the Sea.



Yep.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 9, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So a caricature of blacks from the Caribbean who's scared of the boss, sings all day, and bumbles around like a fool isn't the least bit offensive.



Weird Sebastian never struck me as that and I'm a black from the Caribbean.


----------



## Catterix (Jun 9, 2009)

Rafiki isn't racism... He's a charicature.

This is why I hate it when things like this happen, people find racism where there is none.

You know what, Homer Simpson is a white man who's lazy, overweight and stupid... The Simpsons are racist!!! Captain Picard is a man who's in charge of some characters that are a different ethnicity, and he's going bald... Star Trek is racist! 

Hey look, this forum is in English, discussing English-related topics... This forum is racist!!

Honestly.


----------



## snaza (Jun 9, 2009)

Not this racism crap again. I swear to god, why can't people just shut up and enjoy the freaking movie? Of course there are going to be some things in ANY movie that can be taken as racist. However most of it is more stereotypical then racism. 

Drawing a black person with big lips isn't racist, its just a observation. Black people tend to have bigger lips then white people. If i drew a white person with big lips no ones going to say anything. Another example; white people tend to be more greedy then other people. If i make a movie where the main villain is a money hungry white man, no one will say anything. But if i make a movie where the main villain is a black man who sells crack and cheats on his wife, everyone loses their mind. Its just a double standard. Whit people cant say anything about black people, but black people can do what ever they want.

And I don't even know how people are getting racist vibes from the lion king. I mean, they are animals. They have no ethnic group, and thus, have no correlation to our society. This is just a classic case of people being idiots. I could go on and one, but i think i'll let Foamy take it from here. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTOttv33VvA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, I'm sick of this racism crap too. Can we just talk about the film trailer please?

Anyways, the backgrounds look amazing. Especially the swamp part where the alligator is walking through. <3


----------



## snaza (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah the animation looks amazing. I've been getting tired of all the CGI in movies lately. Nothing catches my eyes like a good ol' hand drawn animated film.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. <3

Yea, I'm absolutely happy for the return of 2D. Hopefully this movie will be good and its just not the hype of 2D's return talking.


----------



## snaza (Jun 9, 2009)

Honestly i probably wont see it, seems like a chick flick kinda movie. I might end up seeing it with one of my chick friends though. I just pray Disney keeps up this return to hand drawn animation. I want aladdin and the lion king type movies again.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

I'll be seeing it, I have a soft spot for Disney flicks since I grew up in the 90s.

Rapunzel is going to be in 3D.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

As for the trailer, I like 1:52-1:54.  I always have a thing for villains...


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that the Voodoo dude?



I'm diggin' that hat.


----------



## snaza (Jun 9, 2009)

I also grew up n the 90s so i understand the soft spot thing.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> Is that the Voodoo dude?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm diggin' that hat.



Yeah, Doctor Facilier.  And that hat is 

I know I'm going to see it because I want to support it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 9, 2009)

Yea, I want to support it as well. BRING BACK 2D!!!!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 9, 2009)

Theatres or eventual DVD/Blu-Ray release?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 9, 2009)

In theateres.


----------



## ArcticSiren (Jun 10, 2009)

This reminds me a lot of the good ole' classical disney, which I love, but the trailer seems somewhat boring.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 10, 2009)

Chee said:


> I'll be seeing it, I have a soft spot for Disney flicks since I grew up in the 90s.
> 
> Rapunzel is going to be in 3D.



I thought it was going to to be in 2D


----------



## Chee (Jun 10, 2009)

I was hoping that would be 2D as well, but...


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2009)

Rapunzel looks... odd for some reason. Maybe it's just me.


----------



## Chee (Jun 11, 2009)

Her nose        ?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2009)

this better be fuckin good  

and then, they must add it to KH


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2009)

Chee said:


> Her nose        ?



It has something to do with her face.  Yeah, probably her nose.



Inuhanyou said:


> this better be fuckin good
> 
> and then, they must add it to KH



It would be fun to see this in KH, but they;ll probably be done with the series by then.


----------



## santanico (Jun 11, 2009)

It had to take place in New Orleans huh?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 11, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> It would be fun to see this in KH, but they;ll probably be done with the series by then.



o_O KH3 isnt even dated yet, i find that hard to believe


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 11, 2009)

That game won't come out for QUITE some time.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, well in that case, I hope they do add it to the game.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't see the big deal about animation being 2D or 3D both are good mediums. If a cartoon is terrible it has nothing to do with being 2D or 3D, besides animated films have been combining the two style for awhile now and P&F will probably do the same.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 13, 2009)

Woo. Its been some time scince they've done a Princess movie or a movie in 2D in general. I prefer it that way much more.

Probably should have grown out of these kind of movies, but I'll be seeing it anyway.


----------



## masterriku (Jun 14, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> I don't see the big deal about animation being 2D or 3D both are good mediums. If a cartoon is terrible it has nothing to do with being 2D or 3D, besides animated films have been combining the two style for awhile now and P&F will probably do the same.



What so the big deal about 3D animation? Nothing but it is newer and you someone who plays Final Fantasy should know what happens to new things.


----------



## Roy (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks good..I'm gonna have to see it with either my little niece and their family or with a friend girl xD


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jun 14, 2009)

Second Disney Renaissance coming?


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 15, 2009)

Another Disney Renaissance? I'd have to see it to believe it.


----------



## Krix (Jun 15, 2009)

It looks precious. pek I'll see it soon.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Jun 16, 2009)

Uh, a tribe princess from South Africa would be more convincing, no?

...

Either way, looks interesting.


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 16, 2009)

Darth Bane said:


> Second Disney Renaissance coming?



Hopefully.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 16, 2009)

Big risk here.


----------



## JjEm (Jun 16, 2009)

don't get to controversial about this!!
it's normal!
OBAMA's the president


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, it comes out this Friday, so I thought I'd go ahead and bump this. So who is gonna go see it?

It's been getting good reviews apparently.


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 8, 2009)

masterriku said:


> What so the big deal about 3D animation?


Nothing, but it's an equally good medium to 2D.



> Nothing but it is newer and you someone who plays Final Fantasy should know what happens to new things.



They get better?


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

two lols

First one, lol, big lipped alligator

Second lol, Hey black people, you only had to wait after a half a dozen white girls, a native american, an asian, a lion an iraqi, two atlateans, one of which half fish and whatever the hell Stitch is for we to get a  black princess.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 8, 2009)

also, 3d appeals to a nostalgy medium, and to a classic recipe, since 3d is in constant improovement.
This however is unecessary since Enchanted worked out decently..


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm probably gonna see it if the reviews stay positive.


----------



## Fraust (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm an enormous Disney fan so I'll see it eventually whether I want to or not. Although a lot people are placing this with the all time greats I don't think it will live up to its name. The princess might get popularity, even the music or story might, but I have a feeling the villain won't live up to characters like Jafar or Scar... but that's just me.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> two lols
> 
> First one, lol, big lipped alligator




*Spoiler*: _For those who don't get this reference_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJRBPlnBg24[/YOUTUBE]







Fraust said:


> I'm an enormous Disney fan so I'll see it eventually whether I want to or not. Although a lot people are placing this with the all time greats I don't think it will live up to its name. The princess might get popularity, even the music or story might, but I have a feeling the villain won't live up to characters like Jafar or Scar... but that's just me.



I also doubt the villain will be as good as Scar or Jafar, but I think he'll still do well, considering that the movie is already getting positive reviews.


----------



## Chee (Dec 8, 2009)

The villian is fucking sexy by the way. God damn.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 8, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> two lols
> 
> First one, lol, big lipped alligator
> 
> Second lol, Hey black people, you only had to wait after a half a dozen white girls, a native american, an asian, a lion an iraqi, two atlateans, one of which half fish and whatever the hell Stitch is for we to get a  black princess.



Disney hates ^ (use bro) most of all~!


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm looking forward to this. 
I don't care about anyone nitpicking about "omg this is racist because..."
If I enjoy it nothing is ruining that. 

I've been waiting for my 2d.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 8, 2009)

A good chance I'm going to see this during the weekend, it has enjoyable music too :3


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2009)

Chee said:


> The villian is fucking sexy by the way. God damn.



Oh you. 

I just hope he'll be a good villain.



Lord Yu said:


> Disney hates ^ (use bro) most of all~!



where have you been? Disney clearly hates Jews most of all~!


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2009)

This'll never beat Enchanted.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

Enchanted wasn't that great 


Very well done, but not groundbreaking


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 9, 2009)

I think he was being facetious.

I think.


----------



## Chee (Dec 9, 2009)

Enchanted sucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 9, 2009)

Enchanted had funny moments. It just didn't deliver a single punch


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Dec 9, 2009)

Awww, it's frist in the cinema in feb 2010 in Denmark... ;A; I wanna see it..


----------



## Marisuki (Dec 10, 2009)

Going to see this Tomorrow 
Classic Disney hopefully!


----------



## Beυrre (Dec 10, 2009)

It's ironic because I think the movie was made for the purpose of showing Disney is not racial, yet people are getting upset over it. I can't say that I'd see it myself, but it looks like it sticks to the classic princess movies.


----------



## Koi (Dec 10, 2009)

Totally looking forward to this!  I think the Doc is going to be a GREAT villain (he sorta looks like Jafar, even!) and the characters seem pretty entertaining judging by the trailers and clips.  Hopefully going to see it this afternoon.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 11, 2009)

It looks like they could have cut the shit and got back to basics and I like that, glad to see them trying this format again.


----------



## Din (Dec 11, 2009)

Saw this movie earlier, and I absolutely adore it. It's probably going to be the very first movie I go to see multiple times in theater.

Though I've never been to see a kid's movie in theaters during the hours that kids are still awake. Could have had a better experience with the screams and continuous laughter minutes after the joke ended and gagging noises at every romantic moment, but I still had a good time.


----------



## Chee (Dec 11, 2009)

Winged Navi said:


> Saw this movie earlier, and I absolutely adore it. It's probably going to be the very first movie I go to see multiple times in theater.
> 
> Though I've never been to see a kid's movie in theaters during the hours that kids are still awake. Could have had a better experience with the screams and continuous laughter minutes after the joke ended and gagging noises at every romantic moment, but I still had a good time.



Ugh, yea, the kids are so annoying. Twice I heard a baby start crying.


----------



## Koi (Dec 12, 2009)

Rofl, a dad two rows behind us fell asleep and started snoring.  



I love the Shadowman.. :ho


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Dec 12, 2009)

How was the movie Koi?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 12, 2009)

Spill was right when they said the Shadowman's shadow is one of the best villain sidekicks for a Disney villain. that thing was badass


----------



## Shippingr4losers (Dec 12, 2009)

Loved this Movie! Characters that go through changes, Randy Newman mixing it up, Keith Fricken' David as the Shadow Man, man it was great!


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I'm glad people seem to be liking it. I'm going to see it later today.


----------



## Chee (Dec 12, 2009)

Shadowman is fookin' hot. His shadow as a sidekick was really cool.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 12, 2009)

Just got back from seeing it. I had a lot of fun with this movie. The characters were great and the Shadow Man was an awesome villain. He was smooth and manipulative, and like all other good villains, you hate to see him get defeated. His shadow was great too.

Ray and the alligator provided much comic relief.

Glad I saw it. One of my favorite movies from this year.


----------



## tiff-tiff86 (Dec 13, 2009)

Saw it! Loved it! I want to get my hands on that sound track!


----------



## Castiel (Dec 20, 2009)

Great   movie


Raymond is automatically in the company of Mufasa and Bambi's Mother


----------



## Koi (Dec 20, 2009)

Dude I teared up when Ray went..


----------



## Chee (Dec 20, 2009)

I must be a cold hearted bitch because I didn't even bat an eye when he died.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 21, 2009)

> I must be a cold hearted bitch


got it in one


----------



## Chee (Dec 21, 2009)

Kilowog said:


> got it in one



                                 .


----------



## Catterix (Dec 21, 2009)

Spoilers 

Movie isn't out in the UK yet


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 21, 2009)

Catterix said:


> Spoilers
> 
> Movie isn't out in the UK yet



And you didn't expect spoilers in the thread for the movie?


----------



## The Duchess (Dec 22, 2009)

The movie was excellent, I'm glad Disney hasn't stopped making their classics. 

Also, Prince Naveen. 



Chee said:


> I must be a cold hearted bitch because I didn't even bat an eye when he died.


Me either, but the people behind us were sniffling.


----------



## Stroev (Dec 22, 2009)

Plan on seeing it this weekend.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Dec 23, 2009)

I finally saw the Movie today and it was awesome it has great 2D animation
Dr.Facilier is the Greatest Disney Villain Ever plus he voice by Keith David 
I hope Disney makes more 2D Movies


----------



## Purchase (Dec 24, 2009)

Me too I saw it today and Dr.Facilier/Shadow Man is the greatest disney villain of all time. But Ray damn I connected with him like no other Disney character.
But they really outdid themselves on the soundtrack no doubt.

9/10 a Classic


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 1, 2010)

Jagon Fox said:


> anywho it was an ok movie, i wasn't impressed really. it lacked memorable characters, i wasn't impressed with the villain, he barely had any screentime at all. i wanted to see more of the shadow man, he could have been good if they'd gone more into detail and there were no good old fashioned sing along songs. hey what can i say?  i expect to be belting out a song at the end of a Disney movie. but Disney did a fantastic job on the atwork!



I actually have to say that I agree about the Shadow Man not getting enough screen time, but that is because I enjoyed the villain. What we saw of him on-screen left me wanting more from him. His shadow was a great sidekick and there are the reasons I mentioned earlier, in addition to him being a great dancer. 

As for the songs, I partially agree. Some of them were memorable and catchy (Friends on the Other Side, Dig a Little Deeper), while others were not.

I also liked the characters in the movie. They were pretty fun and seeing it was nice to see their development and growth.

And yes, the art and animation was amazing.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 1, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I actually have to say that I agree about the Shadow Man not getting enough screen time, but that is because I enjoyed the villain. What we saw of him on-screen left me wanting more from him. His shadow was a great sidekick and there are the reasons I mentioned earlier, in addition to him being a great dancer.
> 
> As for the songs, I partially agree. Some of them were memorable and catchy (Friends on the Other Side, Dig a Little Deeper), while others were not.
> 
> ...




no kidding! i was expecting a showdown between him and mama odie, that woulda been cool. i wasn't impressed with her either, because i think of Odie the dog and i was really grossed out by the fact that she was frenching her pet snake. eww. and if i had a shadow that could do all those things...mwahahahaha sweet revenge baby!


----------



## Purchase (Jan 1, 2010)

I actually loved the soundtrack from this movie because it brung a catchy Jazz back around that was really different from other disney moves. The Shadow Man should have gotten more time I agree but I don't think it took away from the movie. Now you guys don't think Ray Was a memorable character? When I went to the movies no one could shut up about him

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzV9KZY8q7Q&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 1, 2010)

oh i liked ray and louis and "big daddy" too.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 1, 2010)

It was a cute movie, The Shadow Man was awesome, but I was also surprised that a main character died too. The soundtrack was nice too even though I'm not a huge fan of jazz.



Purchase said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzV9KZY8q7Q&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]


I agree that's sad


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jan 1, 2010)

Catterix said:


> Spoilers
> 
> Movie isn't out in the UK yet



It's not out in Denmark either..  so shitty!


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 2, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> It was a cute movie, The Shadow Man was awesome, but I was also surprised that a main character died too. The soundtrack was nice too even though I'm not a huge fan of jazz.
> 
> 
> I agree that's sad



yup. Ray and Shadow Man can go down as one of the few rare disney characters that didn't die by falling from impossibly high places


----------



## The Question (Jan 2, 2010)

I really enjoyed this movie.  The animation, music, and characters were very well done.


*Spoiler*: __ 



On another message board, someone pointed out a couple of interesting things about when Ray joins his Evangeline as a star.  In the Lion King, Timon thinks that the stars are really fireflies.  The two stars are also the same stars in Peter Pan (second star to the right, etc...)


----------



## Purchase (Jan 2, 2010)

Lol so you guys are telling me you didn't find any of these 5 songs memorable? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DjYb-QWPE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nCCqHO17bA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjfFiWutOu0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPuziyfAiXw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqy6U3g1LQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 3, 2010)

not a single one. a memorable disney song is one where you come out of the movie theatre singing it even if you only know a couple lines and you can still recall most if not all of it years later impo. none of these stuck in my head.


----------



## Purchase (Jan 3, 2010)

Alot of people were actually from the theater i went to were singing afterwards


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 4, 2010)

Purchase said:


> Lol so you guys are telling me you didn't find any of these 5 songs memorable?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjfFiWutOu0[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bPuziyfAiXw[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nsqy6U3g1LQ[/YOUTUBE]



These 3 were the best ones. I especially loved Friends on the Other Side.


----------



## Koi (Jan 4, 2010)

"Friends on the Other Side" was definitely my favorite.  Bonus points for the same actor doing both the speaking AND singing voice, since that doesn't always happen.


----------



## Champagne Supernova (Jan 4, 2010)

I love "Friends on the Other Side"

It's no "Be Prepared" but it's damn close.


----------



## Chee (Jan 4, 2010)

I love Almost There and Friends on the Other Side.


----------



## Pinkie Pie (Jan 4, 2010)

Great movie 10/10 but poor Ray.

My favorite part was Tiana completely missing the point after Dig a Little Deeper.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 4, 2010)

I do not have time to write my full reflections on this movie, but I shall mention one interesting fact, because I am not certain if it has yet been mentioned.



Koi said:


> "Friends on the Other Side" was definitely my favorite.  Bonus points for the same actor doing both the speaking AND singing voice, since that doesn't always happen.



The actor who played Dr. Facilier is Keith David, who also provided the voice of Goliath in the animated series _Gargoyles,_ from 1994 to 1997. I was somewhat disappointed that he did not make his voice as powerful and menacing as he did for Goliath, but it was still an excellent performance, at least it was to me.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 5, 2010)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I do not have time to write my full reflections on this movie, but I shall mention one interesting fact, because I am not certain if it has yet been mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> The actor who played Dr. Facilier is Keith David, who also provided the voice of Goliath in the animated series _Gargoyles,_ from 1994 to 1997. I was somewhat disappoitned that he did not make his voice as powerful and menacing as he did for Goliath, but it was still an excellent performance, at least it was to me.



well that was Goliath! (disney doesn't make tv cartoons like they used to) the Shadow Man was sly and shifty. I think he did the voice just right.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 6, 2010)

I now can post my full thoughts on the movie.

I am a fan of the Walt Disney Corporation's animated movies, most notably its earlier films such as _Sleeping Beauty, Fantasia, Pinocchio,_ and later films such as _Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, The Lion King,_ and _The Hunchback of Notre Dame._ This movie was an excellent return to the style of those movies, from my view.

In this movie, the characters were much more believable and better-developed in terms of personality; I especially admired how Tiana understood the value of effort and hardwork and then had to teach those values to Prince Naveen. I have always had a fondness for the villains in Disney animated movies, and Dr. Facilier was certainly an excellent villain. He was not quite on the same level as such epic villains as Scar, Frollo, or Maleficent, but he was quite diabloical in his own right. I especially liked how his shadow was like an independent being (an evil version of Peter Pan's shadow), and how he conjured shadowy monsters to perform his bidding.

I greatly enjoyed the music of the movie, as well. Because the movie was set in New Orleans in the 1920's, the music was very jazzy in is style, and Jazz is one of my favorite types of music. My two favorite songs were _DIg a Little Deeper_ and _Friends on the Other Side;_ the first was a very inspirational and uplifting song, and the second was a very dark and evil, yet also seductive and melodic, song, and both and excellent tunes, to me.

I made two interesting observations during this movie. First, the alligator, Louis, whom I shall presume was named in honor of Jazz trumpeter Louis Armstrong, was vaguely reminiscent of the alligator from Don Bluth's _All Dogs go to Heaven_ (which was also set in the Louisiana bayou, albeit nearly a decade later), for both had a fondness for music and befriended the main characters. Second, the amulet that Dr. Facilier used to steal Naveen's blood and transform Lawrence into a duplicate of Naveen, and also his death, were very similar to the amulet and death of Rasputin from Don Bluth's _Anastasia._ Don Bluth once worked for the Walt Disney Corporation, but these similarities are likely to be simply coincidences. What does everyone else think?

Because this was a family movie, I certainly expected it to end well for the protagonists, but I was somewhat surprised that Ray stayed dead, for I have seen many instances in Disney movies were a character appears to die but does not actually do so. I also was disappointed that Lawrence, Naveen's butler, was arrested at the end, for he did not seem truly evil and I was hoping that he would reconcile with Naveen.

Overall, I enjoyed _The Princess and the Frog_ tremendously. I am glad that the Walt Disney Corporation made a film such as this, and hope that the film will be remembered as fondly as some of the company's earlier films are remembered.


----------



## mary no jutsu (Jan 7, 2010)

When Ray died I started crying and this little 4 or 5 year old girl sitting next to me patted me on the back and told me that "It's ok, he's just sleeping".

I loved the movie, my favorite part was when the crocodile tried to play on the steamboat for the first time and just any scene with Ray.

Did anyone else notice that little salute to a Streetcar Named Desire?


----------



## olaf (Jan 7, 2010)

hey look what I found


			
				Bait and Switch: Don't be fooled said:
			
		

> The Princess and the Frog
> Directed by Ron Clements and John Musker
> Runtime: 97 min.
> 
> ...


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 7, 2010)

Regarding Ray's death:


Regarding Louis:
 (This term was actually coined from All Dogs go to Heaven).

As for the similarity to Rasputin's death, I think it was coincidence.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Regarding Ray's death:
> 
> 
> Regarding Louis:
> ...



Ray's death definitely exemplifies the "Disney Death" trope, but I disagree about Louis exemplifying the "Big-Lipped Alligator Moment" trope. A Big-Lipped Alligator Moment is only a single brief scene in a movie, while Louis was present for nearly the entire movie, and a Big-Lipped Alligator Moment has no plot relevance and is never mentioned again after it occurs, while Louis was relevant, at least somewhat, to the plot of this movie.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 12, 2010)

I never said Louis was a Big Lipped Alligator Moment. I only linked that because of the similarity to the alligator in All Dogs go to Heaven,  which originated the trope.

Also, Ray's death was the opposite of the Disney Death.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jan 12, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> I never said Louis was a Big Lipped Alligator Moment. I only linked that because of the similarity to the alligator in All Dogs go to Heaven,  which originated the trope.
> 
> Also, Ray's death was the opposite of the Disney Death.





I suppose that I did not properly deliberate the situation before responding.


----------



## Jagon Fox (Jan 16, 2010)

Purchase said:


> I actually loved the soundtrack from this movie because it brung a catchy Jazz back around that was really different from other disney moves. The Shadow Man should have gotten more time I agree but I don't think it took away from the movie. Now you guys don't think Ray Was a memorable character? When I went to the movies no one could shut up about him
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzV9KZY8q7Q&feature=fvw[/YOUTUBE]



as for their complaints, perhaps some people should keep their noses out of other's religion and practices in which they know nor bother to know anything about. correct me if i'm wrong but i don't believe the Voodoo community kicked up a stink about another stereotypical bash on them


----------



## Oujisama (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw 'Disney' and the black people and got a really bad feeling. Disney hasn't been known to be very good at not being racist. Though it looks like its doing well now...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 17, 2010)

Oujisama said:


> I saw 'Disney' and the black people and got a really bad feeling. Disney hasn't been known to be very good at not being racist. Though it looks like its doing well now...



I've heard this connection between Disney and racism a lot now, but can't really remember any racism? Could anyone please give me some examples?


----------



## Chee (Jan 17, 2010)

All the racism stuff was back before the civil rights movements. But I think someone on here claimed that Sebastian from The Little Mermaid was a racist symbol...even though he's a red lobster...


----------



## Ziko (Jan 17, 2010)

Watched the movie today, and I have to say it's great to see disney back at what they do best. First "non-3D" movie in a long time and damn did they deliver. To me it had everything I wanted in a disney movie, a good story, great characters, lot's of songs and stellar art/animation. Shadowman has to be one of my favorite villains, and his song "Friends on the other side" jumps in as one of my favorite disney songs. 
Hope disney keeps this up and keep coming with more classics, I never thought I'd say it, but I'm tired of Pixar movies.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 17, 2010)

Ziko said:


> I've heard this connection between Disney and racism a lot now, but can't really remember any racism? Could anyone please give me some examples?


----------



## nightmistress (Jan 17, 2010)

This movie is still <3.  I can't wait for it to come out on DVD.


----------



## Purchase (Jan 18, 2010)

Me either and I loled at that link


----------



## Chee (Jan 18, 2010)

I liked the movie, just not enough to buy it.


----------



## TSC (Jan 18, 2010)

The myth that Disney is racist isn't really true. When he started his animation studio he had blacks and jews working as animators too. All those examples were mainly caricatures and stereotypes. It didn't necessary meant that they were racist but more of a product of their time. Only time I may say Disney had some bit racism is during WWII with his propaganda package films.


----------



## Purchase (Feb 3, 2010)

> The 82nd Oscar Nominations were announced this morning, with actress Anne Hathaway and Oscar president Tom Sherak revealing the winning nominees. '*The Princess and the Frog' leads the music categories with two nominations for 'Original Song.' The two songs: 'Almost There' and 'Down in New Orleans' were written by Randy Newman, who has garnered 17 previous nominations for either scores or songs in his career. 'Avatar,' 'Crazy Heart,' 'The Hurt Locker' and others also earned music nominations. Refer to the links below to see the entire list of nominations and other Oscar highlights.*



*Grats to Randy Newman for his 2 oscar nominations *

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjfFiWutOu0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DjYb-QWPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 3, 2010)

Purchase said:


> *Grats to Randy Newman for his 2 oscar nominations *
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DjfFiWutOu0[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0DjYb-QWPE[/YOUTUBE]



Cheers...but no nomination for "Friends on the Other Side" i'm dissapointed


----------



## Purchase (Feb 3, 2010)

I was surprised I definitely thought he would get one for that


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 4, 2010)

Friends on the Other Side was the best song in the movie. 

It deserved one.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 4, 2010)

The frist priemere in Denmark is 7th feb. I hope to see it there.


----------



## Purchase (Mar 19, 2010)

When you combine the vid and the song this might be one of the greatest of all time

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yw2SmG674[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh wow. I only just found out  the DVD was released.


----------



## Purchase (Mar 20, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woP1GRsvfjg&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NumofKJ9VQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjOo8_Yhfh4[/YOUTUBE]


All with high quality vids


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

I just saw this movie, it was really good. Not one of the top Disney movies but definitely up there.

I loved the Cajun firefly and Keith David as the Shadow Man.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 22, 2010)

I haven't seen this yet : ( I want to though, looks good.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2010)




----------

